# RESULTS: The Bell Tree People's Choice Awards 2015



## Jake (Jan 1, 2016)

Before we get started with the awards there were a few things I would like to say;
Thank you to everyone who voted, without your votes these awards would not be possible, but a non-thank you to the small few of you who sent in troll votes. Also, an extra thank you to those who differentiated the category from the nominee, by either bolding or coloring one or the other - it really made things a lot easier.
Special thanks to Tina who once again made the banners this year! Be sure to thank her for the time and effort she put in to making them!
And finally, as mentioned in the previous thread, the ones under the "New Categories" section were merely tests, and thus, not all of them were awarded, either due to lack of votes, or lack of variation among votes where no clear winner could be determined. Because of that, the following awards will not be awarded; Most Knowledgeable, Best Poster, Most Respectful, Most Original and Most Generous.

Now onto the awards, but please don't be bitter if you didn't win anything. At the end of the day, these are just for fun.



Spoiler



*Funniest Member* - Javacado






*Most Creative Member* - Gracelia





*Best Username* - Rosetti





*Most Mature* - Celestefey





*Most Active* - Moko





*Biggest Animal Crosser* - 3Dewdrops





*Nicest Member* - Tina





*Most Missed Member* - Lassy





*Most Helpful Member* - Oblivia





*Best Newbie* - Jacob_Lawall





*Splat Master* - Murray





*Smash Master* - Javocado





*Biggest Collector* - Jacob_lawall





*Best Home Designer* - Hayden





*Member of the Year* - Oblivia







Spoiler














Thanks again for all the votes, and I hope to see you all again in December for the 2016 awards!


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jan 1, 2016)

Congrats everyone


----------



## Jacob (Jan 1, 2016)

Congrats to the winners!
Beautiful banners Tina, they look amazing!


----------



## jiny (Jan 1, 2016)

Congrats everyone~


----------



## aleshapie (Jan 1, 2016)

Congrats!!


----------



## Esphas (Jan 1, 2016)

i would be mad that i didnt win but there wasnt a most beautiful user award so im not


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jan 1, 2016)

Tina's still the nicest member? I thought Murray was.

Congrats to all!


----------



## MintySky (Jan 1, 2016)

Congratz everyone!


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Jan 1, 2016)

congrats everyone!! thanks Jake for putting it on again this year. ^_^bbb


----------



## King Dorado (Jan 1, 2016)

gradulations to da winners!  (i actually voted for some of them...)

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh- can you say how many people voted??


----------



## Jake (Jan 1, 2016)

King Dad said:


> gradulations to da winners!  (i actually voted for some of them...)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> oh- can you say how many people voted??



i cbf to check but it was 50-something


----------



## oath2order (Jan 1, 2016)

tfw i actually recognize the people


----------



## Meliara (Jan 1, 2016)

I think I have officially accomplished last year's resolution of playing more video games. Now to think of an equally awarding resolution for this year....

Congrats y'all and THANK YOU!!! for the fabulous banner Tina!


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 1, 2016)

Congrats everyone! ^^


----------



## DaCoSim (Jan 1, 2016)

Congrats guys!!!!


----------



## Goth (Jan 1, 2016)

Congrats to everyone

- - - Post Merge - - -

still disappointed I didn't win most likely to complain this year


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jan 1, 2016)

Congrats to all!


----------



## Tolsi (Jan 2, 2016)

What's the name of the character on Lassy's banner??

Curiosity aside, though, congrats everyone!


----------



## Meliara (Jan 2, 2016)

Tolsi said:


> What's the name of the character on Lassy's banner??
> 
> Curiosity aside, though, congrats everyone!



Serena. She appeared in the fountain in City Folk.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jan 2, 2016)

Congrats everyone!


----------



## Munna (Jan 2, 2016)

These are beautiful & well made.  

I'd love to see awards given out to the people I've met here who give really lovely, thoughtful & lengthy posts & threads. I really appreciate people who have taken the time to reach out to others with detailed replies, and the people who have been sweet to me, and other users dealing with real life issues, and took the time to respond with kindness. 

I also think it would be great to see appreciation for people who are active in post/thread length as well as having the most posts. I've seen some really cool threads & posts, that obviously took ages to post up & people who create helpful things for other members really deserve to be acknowledged too.  

I also really appreciate the reference lists people made like the villager tiers, collectable prices & other helpful things that obviously took a lot of time & effort. Thanks guys!

Well done everyone!


----------



## sej (Jan 2, 2016)

Congrats everyone!


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 2, 2016)

aw i won sh- i mean active award? quiche and thanks to Tina for the banners, you go gurl <3


----------



## r a t (Jan 2, 2016)

Congrats to everyone! Also thank you to Tina for the banners, they look really nice!


----------



## Heyden (Jan 2, 2016)

Congratulations to everyone and thanks you Tina for the banners again this year!
oh yes thx Jake 4 hosting!!!


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 2, 2016)

ya thanks jake. and everyone voting  and grats to everyone else ofc


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 2, 2016)

Congrats all!


----------



## Chris (Jan 2, 2016)

Really glad the banners are liked!! 

Congrats to the winners - especially Oblivia! I was so certain you'd get Member of the Year! Well deserved.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 2, 2016)

Tina said:


> Really glad the banners are liked!!
> 
> Congrats to the winners - especially Oblivia! I was so certain you'd get Member of the Year! Well deserved.



oh yes, glad mine got the music dog.. i'm such a music junkie


----------



## cornimer (Jan 2, 2016)

Congratulations everyone!


----------



## Jake (Jan 2, 2016)

Tina said:


> Congrats to the winners - especially Oblivia! I was so certain you'd get Member of the Year! Well deserved.



Obv. My gf never fails to pull thru.


----------



## SharJoY (Jan 2, 2016)

Congrats to all the winners!

The banners are awesome, good Job Tina!


----------



## Celestefey (Jan 2, 2016)

Woah! I'm so amazed I managed to win something! Thanks so much to everyone who voted for me, I am so flattered. ;v; Congratulations to all of the other winners too. I hope 2016 is another great year for everyone on TBT. <3


----------



## Rasha (Jan 2, 2016)

Congratulations to all the winners <3


----------



## Gracelia (Jan 2, 2016)

Congrats to all the winners! I'm surprised to see myself up there for most creative, but I'll take it! /runsoff
As always, thank you for your lovely hosting Jake and for the beautifully made banners, Tina!


----------



## Cory (Jan 2, 2016)

whos lassy


----------



## Araie (Jan 2, 2016)

Congrats everyone!


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Jan 2, 2016)

Congrats everyone!!

One day I will win one of these awards haha. Maybe that can be my New Year's Resolution!

Anyways, those banners are beautiful!! :3


----------



## Javocado (Jan 2, 2016)

Thanks for the votes, yall. Glad I could take some spiffy banners two years in a row. :,)


----------



## Bowie (Jan 2, 2016)

Congratulations, everyone! You lot truly deserved it.


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 2, 2016)

Congrats to all who won! I agree with every single winner! ^_^

Also, my compliments go out to Tina. Those banners are gorgeous and beautifully designed!


----------



## King Dorado (Jan 3, 2016)

Moko said:


> oh yes, glad mine got the music dog.. i'm such a music junkie



there you go- your banner is your Moko-lectible!


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 3, 2016)

King Dad said:


> there you go- your banner is your Moko-lectible!



haha ya i guess that is fair enough


----------



## pokedude729 (Jan 3, 2016)

I thought that JasonBurrows would have won biggest collector w/ all his Amiibos.


----------



## King Dorado (Jan 3, 2016)

pokedude729 said:


> I thought that JasonBurrows would have won biggest collector w/ all his Amiibos.



well Jake said only about 50 people voted, so that probably included very few of the regulars from the gaming boards...


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 3, 2016)

King Dad said:


> well Jake said only about 50 people voted, so that probably included very few of the regulars from the gaming boards...



yeah, hah. o well glad people voted for me


----------

